# Detailer's Domain: Microfiber Special



## detailersdomain

Hey all I have had many request for microfiber in the last 2 weeks.

Here is a promo that worked well for us time and time again.

Take a look.

BUY 3 MF Towels and Get 1 FREE = 4 Microfiber Towels
Buy 6 MF Towels and Get 2 FREE = 8 Microfiber Towels
Buy 9 MF Towels and Get 3 FREE = 12 Microfiber Towels
Buy 12 MF Towels and Get 4 FREE = 16 Microfiber Towels
Buy 15 MF Towels and Get 5 FREE = 20 Microfiber Towels
Buy 18 MF Towels and Get 6 FREE = 24 Microfiber Towels
Buy 21 MF Towels and Get 7 FREE = 28 Microfiber Towels
Buy 24 MF Towels and Get 8 FREE = 32 Microfiber Towels

Flat shipping $8.88

Promo starts: Now
Ends: 7/17/11

*While supplies last.*

How it will work - pick up 24 towels and we will throw the 8 in automatically.

Also you can use your forum discount code.

Click here to purchase.

Check out the Uber Super Drying Towel


----------

